
How to Turn Off Smart TV Snooping Features - aritmo
https://www.consumerreports.org/privacy/how-to-turn-off-smart-tv-snooping-features/
======
chadlavi
Step 0: never connect a smart tv to the internet in the first place. Their
software is inferior to dedicated media devices like Apple TV anyway.

------
Patatarte
How about using Pi-hole? Most of the blocked requests come from my Samsung TV
but not sure it is sufficient.

------
almindor
Don't buy one? Seriously just get a good projector and hook it up to a pc.
Lots of good extra content too if you know where to look...

